# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > سوال: یه نمونه طراحی  یه سیستم خبره

## nazanin_nazanin

سلام دوستان اگه کسی یه نمونه طراحی یه سیستم خبره داشته باشه ممنون میشم اگه لینکی چیزی ازش بده فقط تورو خدا یه لینکی که کار کنه منتظرو مشکل این انجمن هوش مصنوعی حل بشه که هنوز حل نشده یه جای دیگه لینک بدین وممنون میخام یه سیستم خبره هرچند ساده ولی در حد پروزه کلاسی کار کنم.

----------


## Reyhane7

دوست عزيز در جاي ديگه براتون آپلود کردم: :قلب:  :چشمک: 

*طراحي سيستم خبره تصميم گيري درباره برون سپاري تعميرگاه ها*

*ارائه يک مدل سيستم خبره تصميم گيري جهت اعطاي وام به مشتريان*

----------


## nazanin_nazanin

سلام ريحانه عزيز ميشه چند تا مقاله در رابطه با سيستم هاي خبره و هوش مصنوعي ازتون تقاضا كنم؟بيشتر راجب خود سيستم هاي خبره. يه چيزي هم بگم؟ميشه فايل هاتونو بصورت "فايل ضميمه"بذارين ،نمي دونم چرا از اون 2تا pdf اي كه در پست قبلي دادين يكي فقط دانلود شد اون يكه  error داد نشد فقط با حسرت عنوان لينك رو خوندم .ممنون

----------


## nazanin_nazanin

البته يادم رفت در پست قبلي بگم مقاله فارسي ميخام لاتين خودم دارم ترجمه هاش وقت گير هست.ممنون

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

چرا تقاضا.نکنه Google گوگل به چشم نمی یاد.به جای تقاضا سرچ کنید که از کنارش چهارتا چیز دیگه دستگیرتون شه. شما ایشون بلانسبت با معدن Pdf اشتباه گرفتی .ایشون مثل شما سرچ می کنه. مگه نه

----------


## nazanin_nazanin

> چرا تقاضا.نکنه Google گوگل به چشم نمی یاد.به جای تقاضا سرچ کنید که از کنارش چهارتا چیز دیگه دستگیرتون شه. شما ایشون بلانسبت با معدن Pdf اشتباه گرفتی .ایشون مثل شما سرچ می کنه. مگه نه


 


خوب عزيز لازم دارم لابد از گوگل نتيجه نگرفتم كه رو اوردم اينجا ديگه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! اخه اين دوستمون ريحانه مثل اينكه با سيستم خبره يه پروژه هم كار كرده منم ميخام رو يه سيستم تشخيص بيماري در حد پروژه كلاسي كار كنم شما چرا عصباني ميشين؟از گوگل نتيجه نگرفتم ولي تا حالا pdf  هاي ريحانه عزيز خيلي بدردم خورده

----------


## Reyhane7

*سلام
سيستم خبره اي که بنده طراحي کردم درباره انتخاب برنده در مناقصات ساختماني بود!
جزوه اي که اينجا قرار دادم هيچ فرقي با کتابي که استادمون معرفي کرده بودند نداره و شما از اين بابت خيالتون راحت باشه که مطالب کامله
با خوندن دقيق اون دو مثال هم کاملاً شيوه کار دستتون مياد ( pdf2 قبل)
شما فقط بايد شروع کنيد به مطالعه و درک مفاهيم!
مهمترين مرحله طراحي، کشيدن نمودار موکلر از داده هايي هست که جمع آوري کرديد
توفيق رفيق راهتون*


*هوش مصنوعی و سیستم های خبره و كاربرد آن ها*

----------


## nazanin_nazanin

سلام ريحانه ي عزيز واقعا ممنون؛جدا نميدونم با چه زبوني تشكر كنم،ولي نفميدم منظورت از 2 pdf  قبل كودوما بودن البته من 2 تا فايل كه قبلا ضميمه كردين كه يكي خود نرم افزار vp expert  بود يكي هم  نحوه كار كردن با اين نرم افزار بود،من يكم با اين نرم افزار كار كردم ولي يكم مشكل دارم در اينكه وقتي قانون هاشو مينويسمو اجرا ميكنم يه قانون خيلي ساده كه فقط خاستم نحوه كار كردنو باهاشو عملا لمس كنم مثلا
rule 1
if x=1 and y=1
then z=2
ask x " megdare x"  
choices x:1,2
chooices y:1,2

 حالا (به تايپ اينجا توجه نكنين در برنامه error  نداشت كه من اجرا كردم) ولي اينكه مقدار z رو نشاون بده رو هر چي تلاش كردم نشون نداد كه مثلا اره وقتي x  و y مقداره هردوتا يك باشه  z هم مقدارش 2 ميشه ؛محيطش اصلا جالب نيست من اون pdf  كه نحوه استفاده از اين نرم افزار بود رو كامل خوندم ..... به هر حال ممنون ميشم اگه اين تاپيك رو تا اخر دنبال كنين ممنون بازم ريحانه خدا خيرت بده(به قول پير زن ها) :قلب:

----------


## Reyhane7

*منظورم همون 2تا مقاله بود، در دومي(ارائه يک مدل سيستم خبره تصميم گيري جهت اعطاي وام به مشتريان ) کد برنامه هم کامل نوشته شده..خيلي مثال خوبيه
در مورد اين رول هم اگه به همين صورت باشه که خطا ميگيره!
شما فعلاً زياد روي اجراي برنامتون تأکيد نداشته باشيد ؛
برنامه من با 91 رولي که داشت اجرا نشد( vpexpert هم تا يه حدي ظرفيت داره)*

----------


## nazanin_nazanin

سلام ريحانه من كه گفتم فقط با حسرت عنوان اون لينك رو خوندم(pdf دومي) دومي دانلود نشد منظورم pdf  دوم اون مقاله ي دومي كه ميگي ارائه وام به مشتريان اونو error داد دانلود نشد ازت ديگه خجالت ميكشم ولي اگه وقت كردي همونو بصورت فايل ضميمه بذاري لطف ميكني،بعدشم اينكه اخه بابا اگه اين vp expert خوب نيست پس من در چي پياده سازي كنم؟يه نرم افزاري كه بابا پدر ادمو در نيره با اون محيط داسش،شما خودت نرم افزاري كه پروژه خودتونو كار كردينو جواب گرفتين همين نرو افزار بود؟يه محيط ديگه ميتونين معرفي كنين اگه خودتون داشتين كه خوب ميشد بعدشم من گفتم كه error نداشت اينجا شايد در تايپ كردنش ايراد داشته باشه ولي اصولشو رعايت كرده بودم error  نداشت ،بابا نرم افزاره مثل تراكتور ميمونه اصلا جالب نيس مجبوري باهاش كار ميكنم ،expert system محيط پيشرفته تر از اين نداره؟ميشه اون نرم افزاري كه خودتون پروژتونو در اون نوشتين معرفي كنين؟(ضميمه كنين كه ديگه بخدا خيلي گلين) :خجالت:  :ناراحت:  :افسرده:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت:

----------


## Reyhane7

مقالات رو که ضميمه کرده بودم در همون پست! دقت کنيد :چشمک: 
استاد همين نرم افزار رو به ما معرفي کرد و بيشتر نوشتن رول ها براش مهم بود نه خروجي
البته من با Matlab هم خروجي گرفتم ولي نيازي نبود

----------


## nazanin_nazanin

سلام ولي براي استاد ما مهم هست كه نتيجه بگيرم ازش رولها،بعدشم استادمون گفته ميتونين فقط نحوه كار كردن با نرم افزارهاي rule base  مثل همين vpexpert رو بعنون پروژه تحويل بدين ولي من خودم ميخام يه كم بيشتر كار كنم،نمي دونم حالا شما هم كه ميگين خودتون با همين كار كردين كاش يه محيط بهتر از اين مي بود!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!خودتون ميشناسين ميشه راهنمايي كنين كه واسه اينكه يه نتيجه هر چند ساده از رولهام بگيرم بايد چيكار كنم؟برم پي  matlab يا برم پي يه محيط ديگه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Reyhane7

درمورد نرم افزارهاي ديگه اطلاعات خاصي ندارم متأسفانه!
اينها نرم افزارهاي معروف سيستم خبره هستند:

*FuzzyCLIPS.zip*
*پوسته ES*
*پوسته DEX*

----------


## mohsenm66

استاد ما گفته يه سيستم خبره با نرم افزار clips طراحي كنيد ولي من اصلا هيچ چيزي راجع به اين موضوع نمي دانم يعني اصلا هيچي بلد نيستم كه بخواهم چيزي طراحي كنم اگر امكان داره منو راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## Reyhane7

:لبخند: 
*دانلود نرم افزار clips و راهنماي آن*

*اسلايدي براي آشنايي با Clips*

----------


## elham abbassi

khanome reyhane shoma proje ham anjam midin?
man ye proje mikham ba vp expert ke clips o fis matlab dashte bashe dar morede harchiam bod farghi nadare
lotf mikonin address emailetono bedin

----------


## ehsanbaalipour

> دوست عزيز در جاي ديگه براتون آپلود کردم:*طراحي سيستم خبره تصميم گيري درباره برون سپاري تعميرگاه ها**ارائه يک مدل سيستم خبره تصميم گيري جهت اعطاي وام به مشتريان*


سلام . مرسی از فایل هاتون استفاده کردم. فقط فایل مربوط به "اعطای وام به مشتریان" خرابه و صفحات PDF  سفید هستند. لطف کنید اصلاح شده اون رو اگه هست آپلود کنید...

----------


## ehsanbaalipour

ولی این فایل هم همون قبلی هستش و توی تمام صفحاتی که فارسی نوشته به جاش علامت های اینچنینی میاد (" .<.«»)!!!!!!

----------

